# nexplanon implant status



## bluebunny (Feb 12, 2019)

What is the ICD 10 dx code for a nexplanon implant status?


----------



## ahguzman (Feb 13, 2019)

There isn't one specifically for subdermal contraceptive.   Z97.8  presence of other specified device or Z30.46 if for surveillance- checking, reinsertion or removal.  

ahg
CPC, CPMA, CGSC, COBGC


----------



## winibravo (Jul 22, 2021)

Z97.5, Presence of (intrauterine) contraceptive device, is correct as per ICD convention stating supplementary words within a parenthesis may be present or absent in the statement of a disease or procedure, therefore we can just read Z97.5 as Presence of contraceptive device, and "intrauterine" can be omitted.
-Winnie Bravo, CCS, CPC, CRC


----------

